# Just saw a new IS350



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

fearyaks said:


> Well, I think this is the car that's going to replace my 1965 Mustang. I'd like to go with another BMW but I'm not sold on the 3 series and the 5 series is a bit too high priced for my liking.
> See my above post for some of my rationale. Above all, it came down to this and the S4. I settled on the IS350 for reliability, price and looks (not a big fan of the S4's appearance). I never thought I'd own a Lexus (started out driving Hondas, dislike Acuras and figured a Lexus was a glorified Toyota)... Now I just need to wait forever as the demand is far outstripping the supply down here in LA.


Try san diego. the lexus dealer had a whole bunch of them sitting on the lot the other day.


----------



## fearyaks (Jun 1, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Try san diego. the lexus dealer had a whole bunch of them sitting on the lot the other day.


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, Lexus is insanely stupid (compared to BMW). When I was looking for our X3 I remember the dealers being able to look up inventory at other locations and offering to trade cars.. .
ie: I want car with X features, dealer Y doesn't have it but dealer Z (300 miles away) does. 
Now Lexus on the other hand won't do that and won't even offer the ability to order a car. You have to put in your 'prefered option package(s) and trim' and they'll build one for you when they feel good and ready (I assume when other cars are requested that match that spec).

What this means? Oh, I have to wait until Feb 20th to get my new car.
I don't mind waiting but I know the car I want is probably on some lot somewhere out there. I just can't get it.
BTW - I'm looking for a Blue Onyx Pearl w/Tan interior... luxury/Mark Levingston options.

Oh well. I guess I'll just enjoy my Forester now so when I get the Lexus it'll be a treat.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Drove an IS250 auto, non-sport package this weekend, no manuals or 350s on the lot. The salesperson told me that IS250s are 80% of production right now. :dunno:  

Here are some of the things I remember. Very subjective of course.  

-Brake pedal feel was firm. Very unlike the mushy pedals I've tried in Lexus' before.
-The steering was nicely weighted. The steering wheel was small, sporty, and covered with smooth and soft leather. :yumyum: 
-Acceleration was so-so. Engine note was nice above 4000. Downshifts were moderately quick, about the same as a BMW steptronic (~1 second delay). The changing speedo and tach lights are gimicky but fun. 
-Body roll felt like it was between a BMW sport and non-sport. The car was always planted in corners and in quick transitions. 

-Visibility and the environment are cacoon-like. Thick A-pillars, high shoulder line and a tunnel-like forward view is different than my E46. The dash and console are placed such that radio and climate controls feel close and at chest-level. The side view mirrors are LARGE and have a funky convexity. Made me dizzy. 
-I'm 5'8" and adjusted the driver's seat to find that there is slightly more room than the pics that blueguy posted above. Rear seat leg room is tight nonetheless. Seats are soft with a little more support around the lumbar, thighs, and sides. Somewhat couch-like in appearance but kinda comfy. Doesn't quite hold you like a BMW sport seat though. 
-The leather was oh-so buttery soft. I was afraid I was going to rip it with my jeans. Not sure how it will wear. The ventilated seats were great. Materials, controls, and fit and finish were the usual top-notch. :yumyum: 

All in all, not a bad car. The car doesn't involve you as much as a BMW. The driving experience was slightly muted but with a firmness that let you know that it likes to play sometimes. Probably not the best car for the track or autocross but sporty enough for the occasional twisty.

I'll consider it when my lease is up if I want to go with something more refined than my ZHP.


----------



## fearyaks (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmm... I drove an S4 manual transmission over the weekend on a whim. Now I've got a new S4 to sit alongside our 3.0 X3. I guess it's a German thing!

For the record, the IS350 and S4's interior and features kick the BMW's ass. BMW (and MB for that matter) really needs to re-tool their thinking with their interior electronics and iDrive isn't the answer.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

fearyaks said:


> Hmm... I drove an S4 manual transmission over the weekend on a whim. Now I've got a new S4 to sit alongside our 3.0 X3. I guess it's a German thing!
> 
> For the record, the IS350 and S4's interior and features kick the BMW's ass. BMW (and MB for that matter) really needs to re-tool their thinking with their interior electronics and iDrive isn't the answer.


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Imperial (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm sorry, the new IS just doesn't do it for me in person. I've seen a few in person and they're just so...boring. It's like they're trying to be edgy yet conservative at the same time and it's just ending up being nothing at all. I've never been a fan of Lexus, however. I suppose I should drive one to make a total judgement call but that's not too high on my list of priorities. I rode in an '06 GS300 and I just wasn't impressed. The interior still doesn't feel spectacular to me, either. I came into my E90 from an Audi, though, and I have to say that their interiors really are second to NONE (including the venerated Mercedes-Benz) so my standards are skewed, I think. But I dunno, maybe I'm unfairly biased against Lexus, but they just don't move me at all.


Lexus for me is very....meh.


----------

